# Educational and entertaining



## ReformedWretch (Sep 17, 2008)

Any solid Christian podcasts like this out there? I know I am going to get stones tossed at me, but The White Horse Inn and The Dividing Line, while GOOD and SOLID in regard to teachings just bore me to tears at work (where I listen trying to stay awake on third shift).

I think what I'd really enjoy is a BOLD podcast taking on issues of the day, false doctrine, purpose driven, charismatic junk, etc. I know many, many, MANY of you can't stand political commentators but I would really like a solid Christian"Rush Limbaugh" if you will. 

Does he exist?


----------



## christianyouth (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes! Way of the master radio is very entertaining. Todd Friel is very much like a Christian 'Rush Limbaugh'. 

The Way of the Master Radio


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't find a podcast, do they have one?


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 17, 2008)

I have about a year and a half of Way of the Master on Podcast. Todd Friel is from the Twin Cities here, used to be on KKMS with a show "Talk the Walk" prior to January 2006. WOTMR is syndicated with two hours each day. I recommend it. He is big into hermenutics and proper interpretation. Talks about the very biblical preachers - Piper, Begg, Spurgeon. 

And I take offense that Friel would be compared to Limbaugh.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 17, 2008)

N/M I found it, thanks!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 17, 2008)

I like Limbaugh!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 17, 2008)

A few different ways. iTunes - click on podcasts then at the bottom there will be Podcast directory. It will open the podcast homepage. Right hand side - power search. New page - type in Way of the Master and subscribe to the podcast.

Other: go here and follow directions as outlined. 

How to WOTMR podcast


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 17, 2008)

If anyone knows of any others let me know!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 17, 2008)

You can also podcast Desiring God and John Pipers Sermons both audio and video.

Ravi Zacharias Let My People Think - awesome apologetics

Walk in the Word with James McDonald

Again, look in the iTunes podcast directory and search them.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 17, 2008)

I like sermons, but I need upbeat, entertaining stuff at work. I like to smile and even laugh at times while listening. Sermons and stuff like the Dividing Line and White Horse is good when I want to sit quietly and listen, contemplate, or even take notes. However, as I run two big, LOUD, machines at work I like to have some solid but "entertaining" stuff to listen to. I'd LOVE to fill all eight hours at work. Here is what I have now.

-Rush Limbaugh (3 hour show without commercials is 2:20)

-Mike and Mike in the Morning (4 hour show without commercials is 3:10)

-Several 22 minute ESPN shows like Pardon the interruption, Around the Horn, NCAA Game Day, and The Sports Reporters. 

I could ditch the ESPN shows for solid, yet fun stuff like this Way of the Master Radio!


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 17, 2008)

Last, my wife and I listen to Dave Ramsey - the financial guy. God's and grandma's ways of handling money. His process got us out of debt. Very anti-debt guy. Not theological but more financial in orientation. He has a book, several books, foremost "The Total Money Makeover".

Now, you can go to The Dave Ramsey Show and at the top will be some tabs - Listen Live, Archive, Podcast, MP3.

1. You can listen live to all three hours every day from 2-5 everyday.
2. You can listen to the first hour when you click on Archives - find the show, etc... get a sampling of what his show is about.
3. To podcast, one has to sign up for the Total Money Makeover which is the online program to get out of debt. It cost $90.00 for the whole year but then you can podcast all three hours every day to listen to at your leisure, you get the book, other things and the online system. But, you can try the TTM free for 30 days and podcast it for a month then unsubscribe (very easy, no hassles because we did it before). 

So, I highly recommend Dave Ramsey because his method is proven. Been doing it for about 20 years now out of Nashville, TN. He is also broadcast on the Fox Business channel every night on the Dave Ramsey Show. Awesome stuff.

I guarantee, you will love his show if you are looking for entertaining and informative. He is very type A personality, he takes tons of call everyday with real debt situations. And every Friday, people call in with their debt free screams after they have paid off their debt - awesome!!!! 

$90.00 seems like a bunch but it is $7.50 a month. We do it because we listen to him all the time. Plus, you get the free book et al.


----------

